# SiS 771/671 PCIE VGA driver released for Ubuntu, and Gentoo?

## mimosinnet

I am having many issues with my:

```
# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
```

This post says the driver has been released for Ubuntu. Do you know how can I get this driver to work in Gentoo?

Thanks!

----------

## mimosinnet

This is the message I have received from the developer of the SiS671 graphics driver:

 *Quote:*   

> It is very sorry that although I am the developer of SiS671 linux 3D driver, I have no rights to send it to you right now. If you want to get 3d driver, please contract your mother board vendor or SiS. I will also keep asking SiS to release linux driver on our website.
> 
> Here is our 2d driver for ubuntu 7.10, you can try it first.
> 
> Please move sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
> ...

 

I have followed the directions, and the driver seems to work.

----------

## dan_81

Hi!

Did you find de driver for sis 671/771? I sent the same e-mail to barros lee from sis but he answered me the same that que answered to you.

====

Diego Nadares,

It is very sorry that I don't know other way to get our 3d driver. Marketing department told me that they will release driver on our website. But they don't told me when they will do that.

And we never build our 2d driver on gentoo before. Bellow are the distributions that we support now.

MDV 2007, 2008

FC5, 6, 7

Ubuntu 7.04, 7.10

Redflag 5, DT6-0.

RHEL 5

Suse 10.2

But here is our 2d driver for ubuntu 7.04. You can try it first. Maybe it can work on your platform.

Please move sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

And modify your Xorg.conf from vesa to sis

Best Regards and Happy New Year

Barros Lee

====

Anyone knows how to get it?

Thanks a lot,

Diego from Argentina

----------

## mimosinnet

 *dan_81 wrote:*   

> Did you find de driver for sis 671/771? I sent the same e-mail to barros lee from sis but he answered me the same that que answered to you.

 

I have written to SiS and to Fujitsu Siemens (my laptop manufacturer) asking for the drivers without any success. I would nevertheless suggest to write to SiS marketing department (there is a form in the web). If many people ask for the drive they may consider making the driver available. It is a strange situation where the driver exists, the developer is not allow to send it and the users cannot get it. 

Let me know if you are able to get the driver.

----------

